

Show HN: At-a-glance personal aviation weather for Android - RealCasually
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.realcasualgames.shouldifly

======
RealCasually
Also available on iOS:
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&#...</a><p>And on the web: <a
href="http://shouldiflytoday.com"
rel="nofollow">http://shouldiflytoday.com</a><p>Thanks for any feedback!

